

Light-weight job scheduling library for node - cdouce
https://github.com/rschmukler/agenda

======
generj
This is a nice approach. I especially like the semi Natural Language text
input, very similar to
[https://github.com/jkbr/rrule](https://github.com/jkbr/rrule)

This will be very useful for one of my pet projects.

How does it handle DST?

------
3villabs
Ha, this is perfect for what I am setting up at Schematical these days

